# Monk Multiple Recordings



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

Check your todo list/Season Pass for multiple Monk airings. USA is at it again with junk guide data.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Looks like a Marathon too...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I just love cleaning up my To Do List when this happens!


----------



## msgtgumby (Aug 9, 2005)

stivovance said:


> Check your todo list/Season Pass for multiple Monk airings. USA is at it again with junk guide data.


I noticed this...so how often do they do this and how long does it last? All the shows on the channel are now "generic" I'm getting doubles of everything


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed this in my To Do List too. As the dates come closer will this correct itself? I see several marathons that my Tivo is picking up on like Tiara Girls and My Super Sweet 16 (MTV) because of guide data also It will take an hour if I have to go through and manually delete all this stuff. :down: 

I guess the main worry is if something else that you want doesn't get recorded because of this. For us,these are all pretty far down on the priority list, so no harm done as far as I can tell in that respect.


----------



## stivovance (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh, this happens on USA couple times a year, it will eventually happen w/ the Dead Zone as well.


----------



## OldFantom (Aug 24, 2004)

stivovance said:


> Oh, this happens on USA couple times a year, it will eventually happen w/ the Dead Zone as well.


It already did, I had a "new" DZ in my TIVO this week.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

stivovance said:


> Oh, this happens on USA couple times a year, it will eventually happen w/ the Dead Zone as well.


...and "4400"...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Looks like they finally updated the guide data, and they are no longer in my To-Do list.


----------



## asche (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for shedding light on this. I kept checking & rechecking my season passes to see if they were set up right, they were. So I'm going to ask; how does USA accompish this technical hicup? Tivo needs to sue them for this breach of recording edecit? Are they the only cable channel who does this?

Thanks!
Duzzle.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

asche said:


> Are they the only cable channel who does this?


No. Comedy Central has this problem a lot (see "Daily Show Problem"), and SciFi has had it pop up occasionally.

And syndicated reruns in some cities almost always last appropriate guide data. (very common here on the Simpsons for some reason)


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> And syndicated reruns in some cities almost always last appropriate guide data. (very common here on the Simpsons for some reason)


Happens here too -- a lot. The syndicated reruns in Chicago on WFLD often have crap for guide data...no episode title/desc., just a generic show description. I've had to push Simpsons down to the bottom of my priority list to keep it from wiping out other shows...

--chris


----------

